# For Gods sake - Take care of your feet



## steelcitybrew (Jan 15, 2010)

I wanted to create this thread to show some of you the importance of taking care of your feet. And ask some of you your advise.

About 2 summers ago I got warts on my feet, but never realized what they were, and figured they were kalis'. Last summer I figured out they were actually warts and decided they would be best taken care of when I got finished travelling for the season.

View attachment 8834
View attachment 8835

My feet after the blistering treatment today, painful as fuck.

Well now its well past the end of the season, and Im still dealing with these bastards.

The skin doctor Im going to is making me pair my feet every day (scrape with a razor to get all the Kalised skin off), and Im going into see them once a week where they apply a painful blistering treatment, or freeze the bastards with that nitrigen or whatever it is.

Apparently doing this will prod the body into fighting the virus which my body has gotten use to.

Anyways I am wondering if theres any faster treatments possible. Ive been going to these weekly apointments every week since fall of last summer.

ideas?

thanks


----------



## bote (Jan 15, 2010)

sorry I have no advice but you have my sincere sympathy, I hate foot problems with a passion. socks is something I never go without for some years now.


----------



## JahDucky (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh my holy wow. If there are even calluses on your tootsies you should take care of em. My ex used to have calluses and this weird fungus type thing on the top of his foot. If you get a home kit(pumice, shay cream, and a couple other doo dads) you can give yourself a pedicure every two weeks. Thats what I did for him and it kept his feet fungal free and smooth. Oh and a tea tree oil soak is always a pleasant, and almost necessary, treat


----------



## Billy Blankets (Jan 15, 2010)

Aw what a bummer. I know that generally keeping your feet as dry as possible is whats up. If you wanted to try some herbal remedies that some people think work, apply apple cider vinegar to the warts after you scrape. some people also swear by taping the inside of the banna peel to the warts while you sleep and whenever its not too annoying. try it for 3 weeks and see if its working. You could also be doing stuff to keep your immune system healthy like taking echinacea, and kicking the viruse in its ass with a good anti-viral, like lemmon balm tincture 1/2 teaspoons 2 X's a day. 
I know it all sounds like witchy business but if you've been trying the doctors stuff for that long why not? 

oh and whenever I got a wart as a kid I would focus on it going away and it wouldnt last more than a week or two. i believe in that stuff. good luck.


----------



## JahDucky (Jan 15, 2010)

Billy Blankets said:


> oh and whenever I got a wart as a kid I would focus on it going away and it wouldnt last more than a week or two. i believe in that stuff. good luck.



Mind over matter is a very powerful thing.


----------



## finn (Jan 16, 2010)

Well, salicytic acid is one treatment, but it's not usually anywhere as effective as the burning or freezing methods. Planar warts in some cases can be removed physically, but this is rare and often the person can't step on the foot for a while afterwards- I wouldn't try that in your case since if you've had them that long, it means your immune system hasn't really been at work on it...


----------



## Eatgarlic (Jan 22, 2010)

I also learned the hard way to air my feet out and change my fucking socks.....

I've had almost constant athletes foot/some kind of toe fungus shit ever since a few months after I started traveling back in 2007. It has gone away for a month or so at a time, only to return once I get too lazy to change my socks or wash my feet.

the skin between my toes cracks and peels and at first it itched, but it doesn't really anymore.

I have found the best cure for me was to just piss on my feet. or pee in something and pour it on my feet. tea tree oil also is awesome because its naturally anti-fungal.


----------



## steelcitybrew (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks for the tips guys.

Im going to try some of that lemon balm, and mybe the tea tree oil, but im not sure thats anti-viral.

Anyways Im probably gunna take a trip down to goodness me after my ride this weekend. I need to get this shit cleared up before summer. I dont need these warts on my feet for another summer.

thanks again guys and gals
-Ryan


----------



## steelcitybrew (Feb 9, 2010)

I just bought some oregano oil, its apparently more "anti-viral" then anything else (whatever that means). Who knows.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Jul 3, 2010)

garlic, in your shoes can help considering its antifungal properties and its easy to get


----------



## coldsteelrail (Sep 18, 2010)

whoa, those are some delicious looking photos! My advice for wart removal is DUCT TAPE.
Once i had a plantar's wart that i left for a year or something, until it started to get really huge, and multiply. i also had a bunch of warts on my hands. Nothing worked, as far as i remember, except for consistently covering the warts with an anti viral medicine of choice (i don't remember what i used, probably everything i could get my hands on), slabbing a thin layer of garlic on the wart, and then covering up the wart with duct tape. The duct tape is key, because it cuts the oxygen supply off to the wart (even though you'd think it gets oxygen from the blood), and suffocates it. I remember having to wear the duct tape around my entire foot. It sounds horrible, but when ever it looked prime for the cutting, i'd dig the dead part of the wart out of my skin, and then redo the process of wrapping it all up. Garlic and compound W, or tea tree, none of this worked for me as fast as the duct tape/combo did. Before that, i would kill the wart off, but it would always grow back. The duct taping process was serious business, and worked in about two weeks.


----------



## steelcitybrew (Sep 18, 2010)

no way eh, thats honestly what I should have done instead of wasting money of that stupid weekly treatment. but update on this, My feet are now wart free and taken care of these days. what are you sayin these days mel?


----------



## coldsteelrail (Sep 19, 2010)

yeah, the thing with warts is that like any virus or illness, if yer stressed out or going through emotional transitions yer gonna start to notice symptoms, or have an outbreak. If you suddenly have a wart pop up, it can help to meditate, or just do some honest soul searching as part of treatment. You can also talk to your body, let it know that you are paying attention to your symptoms, and that you're willing to examine underlying issues, and let go of the past, or something that's been bugging you. You can also will your warts away, especially if they are tiny. I think someone posted that they did that when they were a kid, and it worked. The feet are our roots, the can represent grounding and foundation. As travelers lugging packs around, we can really damage our feet. If you have issues with your feet, pay special attention. Oil massages, lightening the load on your body, taking care of the skin and nail health, and regular stretching will help your feet, and benefit your mental and emotional body too. 
How did the oil of organo work out, steelcity?

Mel says traveling, dazzling, unraveling, focus gathering.


----------



## cranberrydavid (Sep 19, 2010)

I had one of those that stuck with me almost a year. I'd sand it down with medium grit sandpaper maybe once a week so I wasn't walking on a hard spot, just like I do with calluses. Kept it as clean as possible (not easy when your feet are in rubber boots most of the day). Eventually it went away. 

I've burned off warts with hot steel before, but I'd never do that on my feet. I'm talking mild second degree burn here, which isn't something everybody should be messing with, but if you do it right the blister is gone in a week and the wart with it.


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Sep 20, 2010)

ouch... sorry man
i dont know any fancy tricks for feet problums...
i can give you my honest simpathy
feet are the most important parts of a travelers body,
id cry if something happened to mine
(or my hands, but thats cause i would be able to play guitar)


----------

